# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Giúp mình bài tập C này với mấy bạn

## seothamtraisan

mình đang học về C,phần đệ quy ah,cô giáo cho bài tập,mình vẫn chưa có hướng nào giải quyết tốt cả,bạn nào rảnh góp ý cho mình với nha,thanks nhìu lắm
đề bài như sau:
Với số tự nhiên n cho trước tính xem có bao nhiêu cách biểu diễn n thành tổng của 1 hay nhiều số tự nhiên khác (không tính đến thứ tự của các số hạng, ví dụ 3=2+1=1+2 coi như là một cách biểu diễn ).

----------


## dungwinline

huhu,post bài từ hôm qua giờ mà sao không ai giúp hết vậy?admin ơi giúp em với.hixhix

----------


## quocbaonh08

mấy ngày rùi mà sao không ai giúp hết vậy trùi,admin ơi,giúp em với,sắp chết đúi rùi

----------


## bigrat96

kêu kinh thế, lâu không code C rồi, C++ thôi. Có đọc đc ko thì code cho

----------


## chotoidi

VD n=5;
5 = 1+ 4
4=1+3 
3=1+2
2=1+1
khó nhỉ....?

----------


## acek62

mình đang cần code c++ á,C cũng được,không sao cả,bạn có cái nào cho mình đi,đang cần quá.thanks nhìu nha

----------


## phuongxoan

*Cái này thì có gì đâu? Nếu bạn để ý sẽ thấy:
2=1+1 = n-1 (cách)
3=1+2=2+1= n-1(cách)
4=1+3=2+2=3+1= n-1(cách)
......
=> số n nhập vào sẽ có n-1 cách biểu diễn.*

----------


## nguyenuyen

> *Cái này thì có gì đâu? Nếu bạn để ý sẽ thấy:*
> *2=1+1 = n-1 (cách)*
> *3=1+2=2+1= n-1(cách)*
> *4=1+3=2+2=3+1= n-1(cách)*
> *......*
> *=> số n nhập vào sẽ có n-1 cách biểu diễn.*


*không đọc đề bài ah, người ta đã bảo 3=1+2=2+1 là 1 cách rồi mà vẫn cố nói:botay: cố tình post bài lấy điểm hay thiểu năng thật vậy :realmad:*

----------


## sangdv291

mình lấy vd từ số 2 nhé :
2 = 1+1
3 = 1+2
4 = 1+3 , 2+2
5 = 1+4 , 2+3 
6 = 1+5 , 2+4 , 3+3
7 = 1+6 , 2+5 , 3+4
...........................
==> *nhập n sẽ có n/2 cách biễu diễn* (mình nghĩ là zậy ko bít đúng ko nữa) , còn code đệ quy thì dành cho mấy pro đệ quy nhé

----------


## haudinhads

> *không đọc đề bài ah, người ta đã bảo 3=1+2=2+1 là 1 cách rồi mà vẫn cố nói:botay: cố tình post bài lấy điểm hay thiểu năng thật vậy :realmad:*


*"Coi như là 1 cách biểu diễn"​*



> Với số tự nhiên n cho trước tính xem có bao nhiêu cách biểu diễn n thành tổng của 1 hay nhiều số tự nhiên khác (không tính đến thứ tự của các số hạng, ví dụ 3=2+1=1+2 coi như là một cách biểu diễn ).


*n=3 có thể biểu diễn bằng 1+2 hoặc 2+1 =.="​*

----------


## rickyson280287

> mình đang học về C,phần đệ quy ah,cô giáo cho bài tập,mình vẫn chưa có hướng nào giải quyết tốt cả,bạn nào rảnh góp ý cho mình với nha,thanks nhìu lắm
> đề bài như sau:
> Với số tự nhiên n cho trước tính xem có bao nhiêu cách biểu diễn n thành tổng của 1 hay nhiều số tự nhiên khác (*không tính đến thứ tự của các số hạng*, ví dụ 3=2+1=1+2 coi như là *một* cách biểu diễn ).


*hells có hiểu đề bài không vậy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 3=2+1=1+2 "là 1 cách" thôi có hiểu không :angry:*

----------


## tuanlucki

> *"Coi như là 1 cách biểu diễn"​*
> 
> *n=3 có thể biểu diễn bằng 1+2 hoặc 2+1 =.="​*


*dùng từ hoặc mà không biết nghĩa của nó ah ??? :lick: không giúp được thì thôi, có tí kiến thức nào về đệ quy đâu mà đòi /[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
*

----------


## Shop Chuyện Tình

> *dùng từ hoặc mà không biết nghĩa của nó ah ??? :lick: không giúp được thì thôi, có tí kiến thức nào về đệ quy đâu mà đòi /[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> *


bạn có kiến thức pro về Đệ Quy gòi thì giúp cho Hells hĩu đi .
và đây là suy luận của mình , níu bạn thấy sai thì bạn có thể đưa ra suy luận của bạn , còn bạn cho là hợp lí thì cho người khác thấy kiến thức đệ quy của bạn đi 



> mình lấy vd từ số 2 nhé :
> 2 = 1+1
> 3 = 1+2
> 4 = 1+3 , 2+2
> 5 = 1+4 , 2+3 
> 6 = 1+5 , 2+4 , 3+3
> 7 = 1+6 , 2+5 , 3+4
> ...........................
> ==> nhập n sẽ có n/2 cách biễu diễn (mình nghĩ là zậy ko bít đúng ko nữa) , còn code đệ quy thì dành cho mấy pro đệ quy nhé (mình chịu thua =.=)


Hells ko bít ji nhưng đã đưa ra ý kiến của mình dù nó sai hay đúng , đìu đó tốt chứ. Còn bạn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] hãy đưa ra ý kiến hay thể hiện tài năng của mình đi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## ngoclongnb1609

*Làm bài ít, chỉ trích nhiều, nản lắm ......
Nói chung muốn hiểu chính xác đề bài thế nào thj` hỏi chủ 2pic thj` bjk =.="
Đặt đề kiểu nước đôi thế này cãi nhau là vừa =((*​

----------


## nhatlinhit88

yeah , chính xác , mà chủ 2pic gửi bài này gần 7 tháng gòi thì phải :angel_not:

----------


## Winter Angle

> bạn có kiến thức pro về Đệ Quy gòi thì giúp cho Hells hĩu đi .
> và đây là suy luận của mình , níu bạn thấy sai thì bạn có thể đưa ra suy luận của bạn , còn bạn cho là hợp lí thì cho người khác thấy kiến thức đệ quy của bạn đi 
> 
> 
> Hells ko bít ji nhưng đã đưa ra ý kiến của mình dù nó sai hay đúng , đìu đó tốt chứ. Còn bạn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] hãy đưa ra ý kiến hay thể hiện tài năng của mình đi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


*thế bạn thì có ý kiến gì không [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ở mấy topic khác tôi toàn code giúp mà bạn chỉ việc mở cái mõm ra chê bai, giúp được gì ????????????????????????????? 
vẫn cay cú vì cái nick PhanNganGiang** không dùng được nữa à, nhục quá không dám dùng tiếp lại còn trách ai :a::a::a: nick mới mà không bỏ được cái tật chọc gậy bánh xe, chó đú theo đàn thì lại phải lập nick # tiếp đấy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
*

----------


## lamchuong95

*haizzzzzzzzzzzzzz........
ý kiến thì mình đưa ra gòi , còn code thì kiến thức mình có hạn , nên ko giúp ích đc ji , bạn đọc ko kĩ thì mình copy lại cho nhe :*



> mình lấy vd từ số 2 nhé :
> 2 = 1+1
> 3 = 1+2
> 4 = 1+3 , 2+2
> 5 = 1+4 , 2+3 
> 6 = 1+5 , 2+4 , 3+3
> 7 = 1+6 , 2+5 , 3+4
> ...........................
> ==> nhập n sẽ có n/2 cách biễu diễn (mình nghĩ là zậy ko bít đúng ko nữa) , còn code đệ quy thì dành cho mấy pro đệ quy nhé (mình chịu thua =.=)


còn ý kiến của bạn đâu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
==================================================  =======================
*p/s : àh các đoạn code của bạn rất có giá trị ấy , nhưng mà ko mau edit lại là coi chừng mất uy tín của 1 pro lập trình như Un đấy. Nhưng mà cũng nhờ có bạn mà nhìu bạn chắc học đc nhìu thứ lắm áh* :book:

----------


## tenten

> *haizzzzzzzzzzzzzz........
> ý kiến thì mình đưa ra gòi , còn code thì kiến thức mình có hạn , nên ko giúp ích đc ji , bạn đọc ko kĩ thì mình copy lại cho nhe :*
> còn ý kiến của bạn đâu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> ==================================================  =======================
> *p/s : àh các đoạn code của bạn rất có giá trị ấy , nhưng mà ko mau edit lại là coi chừng mất uy tín của 1 pro lập trình như Un đấy. Nhưng mà cũng nhờ có bạn mà nhìu bạn chắc học đc nhìu thứ lắm áh* :book:


*tôi có phải là thánh đâu mà tôi không sai, tôi không tự tin như cái loại dân tiền giang, kiến thức của tôi cũng có hạn, còn bạn đã ít học còn hay làm trò, thấy tôi ở đâu là bạn có mặt để soi mói, nói mấy câu nhảm nhí rác cả diễn đàn #-o
*

----------

